# Thomas Jefferson lap desk plans



## PerranOak (17 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know of any plans for a Thomas Jefferson lap desk?

I quite fancy having a bash.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Mar 2010)

Have you tried here?


----------



## PerranOak (17 Mar 2010)

Yes but I was hoping for free ones.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Mar 2010)

I imagine you could find enough dimensions out there to figure out the rest.


----------



## PerranOak (18 Mar 2010)

Wow that's a beauty, thanks!


----------



## Effigy (18 Mar 2010)

Plans for a Shaker style one here:
http://www.ibiblio.org/twa/plans/plans/ ... apdesk.pdf


----------



## PerranOak (18 Mar 2010)

Cheers mate, that's quite a cute one.

It's the Hancock Shaker Village! :norm:


----------



## wizer (18 Mar 2010)

I do like the one Dave posted. Lovely. Couldn't think of a single use for one, but lovely all the same


----------



## PerranOak (18 Mar 2010)

wizer":3l60fa3u said:


> Couldn't think of a single use for one, but lovely all the same


Me neither but I *want *one!


----------

